# Noob Grower Need Much Help!!



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 13, 2008)

ok, so this is my first time growing and me and 3 of my friends decided to split it even. and hear is whats happeneing.

first we got around 75 seeds =]

then we germinated most of them, like 50 or so
many were fantastic!

thirdly we planted them that same day, and made different spots outdoors, 4 spots to be exact, all of which the plants a many feet apart

then just today, after a week and 2 days of growing, we think we might have something!

now im not positive, but we might maybe have 2 plants, but this is where u come in people

i need to know what they should look like

there planted in the middle of woods, with many open skies, so sunlight is really no issue

but we arent sure on what to look for

hears a pic


PHOTOBUCKET LINKS REMOVED
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> 7. Please try to post all of your pictures on this site. Linking to other sites has inherent risks involved that should be kept to a minimum if at all possible. We have both a Gallery and the ability to post as many as eight pictures with each post you make. Please post your pictures here, instead of linking to them.




now i know this isnt the best of pics
but i think u guys get the idea

so please and thank u so much for looking and posting!!!


----------



## lemon_breed08 (May 13, 2008)

Yea that's it man you have some plants on the way and as they get older they will start with 1 leaf on each side and then the next set should be 3  then to 5 and so on but having all the extra vegitation around will addd as compatiton for the plant to get nutrients and water so you should rip some of the sarounding grass out.


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 13, 2008)

man thanks so much
i thought of riping them out
but i heared also that it actully gets more nutritions and is good for the plant

is there any other thing we should do to help them out?


----------



## lemon_breed08 (May 13, 2008)

As of rite now dont tuch them reall at all just make shure that when the soil is dry you water and it will do its job all on its own but no make shure the vegitation is gone that will saverly stunt the growth in the long run.  dont even think about fertilization rite now untill there about 10 to 12 inches tall. And you should only feed them once every 2 weeks and you should be happy with the results and i dont like to grow my plants in the soil from the ground normally i dig a hole and put preferd soil in the ground and plant them in that or you can put a fish about 5 in beneatht the surface and the roots will grow into the fish as it rotts creating perfect nutrients for it as it grows.


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 13, 2008)

alright man thanks again

im just really excited and just want to do things perfect

i'll post more pics soon so every one can go on this journy with me =]


----------



## sportcardiva (May 13, 2008)

wow yup that sure is one its looking really nice


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 13, 2008)

man im so happy it feels almost too good to be true


*UPDATE*: AS OF NOW WE HAVE A TOTAL OF 12 AND STILL COUNTING/LOOKING


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 13, 2008)

not to sounds all in your business or anything, but just make sure they are GOOD friends, because you NEVER know. Something could always happening. Think about weather or not one of them get caught watering it by a police officer or something. are they gonna rat you out? Is this wooded are isolated? Make sure not to tell ANYONE else. If 1 person knows, chances are 10 other people will find out.

but your plant does look like its off to a healthy start. and i was just tryna watch out for you, so no offense.


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 13, 2008)

thanks for the look out man, but i trust these dudes for sure man
and this is one of the best spots, its an island back behind one of our houses/farm

no ones gonna find them even if we tell them where they are

but just to keep it safe we told them they all died so were good

thanks again man for the concern


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 13, 2008)

YES SIR! Be safe man! and good luck on your ladies! keep us updated!


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 13, 2008)

for sure man for sure
i have anouther thread in the journal section


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (May 14, 2008)

dont step on them.........

 ROFL!


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 14, 2008)

haha yeah dude for sure

darn buggers are small


question!
are spiders good, or bad?
i hear there good for pot but idk really
in every spot where a plant is, i saw a small, very small spider, but no other insects or bugs besides one smallish worm

any suggestions?


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 14, 2008)

alright guys, i got to be honest, im feelin like this is to good to be true for my first ever grow
i mean we really didnt do much to prepare this at all, i mean we did 3 simple steps, germinated for 2 days, then planted them straight into the ground, no fertilizer or anything, didnt even prepare the site(s), and then just today/yesterday, we checked them and got all other weeds/plants out of the way so our kids can grow nice and free

now i took a few pics today buy yahoo is being dumb and im an only getting the same pic, regardless of what i send, but hear is a 2nd pic of our plants after a week and 3 days in the ground

LINK REMOVED

also incase u didnt notice, i have a clearer one on top

now this is even worse than before, but its the best i can get till tonight or even a few more days, but is this the real deal, like i just need to know if even if its at all possible its just a random plant because it seems like there scatered through out the woods, even though they are different in a few ways from every other little plant and twig

but PLEASE PLEASE! i must know before i get to excited

and sorry if im sounding like a whineing b!tch, its just i want this to work so bad!!!

thanks so much for checkin in on this guys, really i apreciate it =]


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 14, 2008)

Well first off, i believe SPIDERS are okay. i dont think they'll do anything to your plant. I have em on my tomato cages on my plants, and ive seen them on my plants before. They arn't interested in eating your plant, they are lookin for prey, like flys and maybe even SPIDER MITES! Thats what you dont want! you get THOSE! you have a BIG problem. Usually outdoor plants tend to be semi okay with not getting spidermites, just because of changing whether conditions and wind.

But i mean, marijuana has been around for THOUSANDS if not tens of thousands of years without the help of human beings. all you really need to do is put a seed in the ground and it will most likely grow.

BUT! there are many factors that you have to consider for a good product. if you feed it properly, keep the mites and thripes off (as well as other harmful pests) and the number one rule, (sorry for stressin this one so much) but MAKE SURE NO ONE ELSE FINDS OUT! hahaha it can be a REAL bad thing. 

But my suggestion is to read up a little bit on outdoor growing. take a look at these....

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14997

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9394

 you should always do your homework first, so i'd get to reading. I'm sure you guys will do fine! 

and sorry if any of that sounds a little blunt or mean, i didnt mean for it too. Good luck man and dont hesitate to ask any other questions!


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 14, 2008)

omg every one is seriously so helpful on hear!
i posted hear out of desperasion and everyone on hear is only trying to help me out
well thanks so much man for to info, and i think i do have the spidermites, i mean these suckers are tinny, just big enought to see them though

now if this is that damn spidermite, what should i do, let em be and wait till they leave or get eaten by the bigger and better spider, or should i get something the kill them?

and also, im just real curiouse, if this is my first time growing, and planted some real bud, not shwag, how tall and how much marijuana can i get from a female plant and how long would it be if i live pretty much a few miles away from lake ontario in rochester new york where weathers been 60's-70's day and mid 50s to 60s at night

And as well as a male plant, is it even worth to keep around, like is there smokeable pot or no?
thank every one so much for your help, it means a lot man!

oh and i got anouther pic so hear he is!!
LINKS REMOVED

they lookin good eh?


----------



## trillions of atoms (May 14, 2008)

yes indeedy, thats the weedie yer lookin for 

but i would do this, read all you can on the link under grow guides in my signature...it will help you alot! spiders are good but spidermites are bad. try and squish him if you can- any that you see, on any plant. if you can killum now- then they will have a better chance of making it to harvest. 

mites are bad news espicially when the weather gets hot.

dont worry about yeild right now, worry about getting some dolomite powdered lime and keep them healthy!

to be on the safe side, i would buy a spray like safers organic kill all or some neem oil. that will take care of um!

welcome to the site and goodluck man!


----------



## smokybear (May 14, 2008)

Hi there. Welcome to MP. It's good to have you here. This is a great place to learn how to grow mj like a pro. It's also filled with members that are more than willing to help you out in any way possible. Make sure to do your research though. There is a ton of information to be had on this site but you have to be willing to look for yourself. I wish you the best of luck. Take care and be safe.


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 14, 2008)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> yes indeedy, thats the weedie yer lookin for
> 
> but i would do this, read all you can on the link under grow guides in my signature...it will help you alot! spiders are good but spidermites are bad. try and squish him if you can- any that you see, on any plant. if you can killum now- then they will have a better chance of making it to harvest.
> 
> ...


 


thanks a lot man

yeah i mean i read just about every thing on many grow guides
its just its so hard to tell when u should start doing things like feed them, fertilize them, and when i should take the males out due to different climate
so i kno how to do the ****, but im just hopeing ppl can tell me when shits ready by the pictures i'll post

any advice on the boys is always apreciated


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 14, 2008)

i doubt its spider mites to be quite honest. spider mites are usually micro. you need a magnifying glass. usually you can only see them with the naked eye as tiny tiny black dots under the leaves, you wouldnt recognize them as a spider without help.

but like trillions of atoms said, read up and get some SAFER or something and dont use it yet. your plants are tooo small for that spray. i used it on sum of my small plants one time, and it shocked the hell out of them. turned them yellow and it was all a big mess. wait for atleast a week or two and use it lightly at first.

there really is no way to tell how much you will get from a plant. its always different.

as far as male plants go, i've never smoked male "buds". i dont believe there are many, if any at all, trichomes. My parents said they use to smoke males, but i dont know how accurate that information is considering they were on a little bit of everything (bunch of hippies :hubba: ) the only good use for them is to get yourself some seeds by introducing that plant to a female. I wouldnt do that though if seeds are readily available to u. Once the plant starts producing seeds, its produces less thc. Dont get me wrong though, i'va had some BOMB tree with seeds in it. But if you dont have to get more seeds, id send him to heaven personally .:watchplant:


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 14, 2008)

yeah then there deff. not spidermites

and im deff. gonna wait to do anything drastic to them till they get a little older

and i kno its far away, but i might keep the male just to play it safe since it seems hard to tell the difference

plus i smoke males before i guess
well i think lol idk im pretty dumb when it comes to pot
but isnt schwag from males or females that are effected by males?


----------



## jomchimpo (May 15, 2008)

any weed you've ever smoked has come from a female, schwag is just poorly grown, cared for, dryed, cured and packaged weed. When you get bud with seeds all up in it, thats because a male was allowed to pollinate the female, creating the seeds, idealy you keep those males from touchin your pretty girls and you'll get seed free bud. Just look up "mj sex ed" on this site and you'll see some good pics that show the basic differences between males and females, but it oughtta be quite some time before your plants start to show sex, so just nurture them well and worry about that later, Good luck


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 15, 2008)

thanks dude i'll keep that in mind

i just have to stay focused on the present and not later on

theres a time for that

btw whats some good plant food, what have u guys been sucessful with?


----------



## mawth420 (May 15, 2008)

if you can find some bat guano its an awesome fertilizer. just crumble some up around the base of your plant (NOT A LOT) and then hit it with some water so what ever is in the poo soaks through the soil. i dropped a little around my indoor plants and they shot str8 up in only a couple days

also DO NOT TOUCH THE GUANO!!! MAKE SURE YOU HAVE GLOVES ON!!! 

good luck, happy growing


----------



## lemon_breed08 (May 15, 2008)

Dude for shure thats them i know they look like there are allot growing around the woods but i can asure you thats them wait like another month and the two leaves that look like there cut will get really big and they will start to grow from the center up and it will repeat this process


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 15, 2008)

lol where am i suposed to get bat ****?

and other ideas on soil/fertilizer?


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 16, 2008)

you can get nutrients from a hydro shop. You can go in and ask em, tell em you have tomatoes if they ask. really its none of their business. They guy go to KNOWS what i have hahahhahaha. he got his own crop goin on too. he's got this big sign that says IF YOUR USING THESE PRODUCTS FOR ILLEGAL PURPOSES PLEASE LEAVE, but he smiles and knows every time. I wouldn't tell anyone for your sake, but i just thought it was kinda funny.

You can try alot of nutrients tho. So many people have favorites and swear by them. I use old age growth, and im now moving on to Pure blends for flowering along with some Beastie buds and Humbolt county nutes. By far, from what i'va heard, humboldt county nutes are some of the best around. They dont have a specific nutrient formula tho. Its kinda of weird. They have gravity to make the buds nice and dense, bushmaster to make them... welll turn into bushes, and purple maxx to turn them DARK purple. You can only use these nutes 1 - 2 times and they are extremely expensive. I wouldnt use them if i were you. Just try a hydro shop and ask for some good nutes for tomato plants in their vegitative stage. just DONT over feed them. Feed them a fraction of what it says. 

you have your plants in the ground dont you? They probably get quite a bit of nutrients as well from that, so make sure you give em a light dose of whatever you use.


----------



## ThEcAkEmAn (May 17, 2008)

yeah sounds like too much work for my first time

just gonna have time tell, and besides we cant afford much any ways

and yeah there in the ground and plus theres worms all around the ground to and i hear thats a good thing because they give nutrients so we should be set
man cant wait for a few more months


----------



## jomchimpo (May 18, 2008)

worms aerate the soil which is good for mj, lets the roots dry out in between waterings


----------



## pimpdaddycoolz (May 18, 2008)

you can try sum cheap stuff, its better then nothing, but im thinkin that since yours are in the ground, they should be fine. the worms also bring soil high in nutrients from deeper down. they spend their whole lives making journeys down and coming back up with nutrients


----------

